# color question



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

What color would you call this pigeon?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

interesting....what breed are these ?especially those white one,what breed is it ?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

boneyrajan.k said:


> interesting....what breed are these ?especially those white one,what breed is it ?


They are Serbian highflyers.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Can you post a picture oh the parents of this bird ? Looks like some type of OPAL with some other color modifier at work here so a picture of the parents would help. It also might help if you could give us a picture of the wing opened up.* GEORGE


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

george simon said:


> *Can you post a picture oh the parents of this bird ? Looks like some type of OPAL with some other color modifier at work here so a picture of the parents would help. It also might help if you could give us a picture of the wing opened up.* GEORGE


Will post some more pics later when I get home from work.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

My first impression was Ash Red + Indigo + Pied. The additional pictures of the parents and perhaps a spread wing will be helpful.

Jim


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

It also looks like it could be a homozygous Indigo + Pied

Jim


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

george simon said:


> *Can you post a picture oh the parents of this bird ? Looks like some type of OPAL with some other color modifier at work here so a picture of the parents would help. It also might help if you could give us a picture of the wing opened up.* GEORGE


I defer to George's opinion, since he definitely knows more than me. That being said, I have bred 2 homozygous indigo t-pattern birds split for bar that look very similar to the bird in question, except that the tails were lighter and did not show the darkening towards the tip.

George, I assume that is why you suspect and opal? The suggestion of the tail bar and maybe even a bar on the wing? I did not know opal (dominant or recessive) could cause washing out of the base of the feather, like ash-red and homozygous indigo can.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is the father.







And the mother is the blue bar.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like either homozygous blue indigo or ash-red indigo with undergrizzle. With pied of course.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*After digging thru some of my books on genetics I find in the book GENETICS OF PIGEONS, by Lester Paul Gibson PhD. QUOTE " A new phenotype was found by Lynn Kral which she labeled Flash Grizzle the statis of this tratis now being studied.The trait was first seen in Indian Fantails. At the time of writing this book, I only have three pied Flash Grizzle Racing Homers but by the time this book is printed I should know more about this trait. The trait whitens the tail feathers toward the base on each side of the quill but lusually leaves the quill colored. It also affects the wing feathers tn the tertiarets (I now have 6 flash grizzle birds.) Research has shown the trait to be recessive" He has pictures of a flash grizzle Dominant opal that looks very much like the young bird pictured in this thread. * GEORGE


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks everybody.


----------

